# 54150 Circumcision on adult dorsal slit in office



## sidney01@roadrunner.com (Dec 31, 2015)

My provider did the above. However, I am getting a CCI edit stating my patient's age in inappropriate. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 31, 2015)

It looks to be the correct code to me. the only one with age specified is the "Other than" codes. Is this denial on your software side or the payer? Maybe the payer doesn't cover adult circumcision? Those are my only guesses


----------



## sidney01@roadrunner.com (Dec 31, 2015)

Thank you! It may be our software... I will attempt to send it..


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Mar 25, 2016)

54150 does not have an age limit. 54160 does and it is 28 days or less. Did you get this straightened out and paid for this claim?


----------

